# If fewer than the minimum number of named translators from English source language



## Peter_Gabriel

Witam wszystkich,
Mam pytanie- czy poniższe tłumaczenie na jezyk polski wygląda dobrze?
Zastanawia mnie początek-nie jestem do końca przekonany. Proszę o sugestie.

"If fewer than the minimum number of named translators from English source language for the lot in question obtain at least 60 points in the translation test, the Tenderer will not be selected for that lot."

„Jeżeli mniej niż minimalna liczba wyznaczonych tłumaczy z języka angielskiego dla danej części uzyska co najmniej 60 punktów w teście tłumaczeniowym, oferent nie zostanie wybrany do tej części”.


----------



## jasio

Bez kontekstu wygląda dobrze. 

Ale kontekst by się przydał, bo parę rzeczy trzeba zgadywać. Na przykład kompletnie nie rozumiem, dlaczego np. jako jedyny uzyskam dobry wynik w teście, to nie zostanę wybrany. Jeśli będzie za mało tłumaczy, to w ogóle nie będzie tłumaczenia? I co to są ci "named translators"? Bo nie jestem pewien zwrotu "wyznaczeni tłumacze". Może jest to gdzieś w tekście źródłowym wyjaśnione.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Peter_Gabriel said:


> Jeżeli mniej niż minimalna liczba wyznaczonych tłumaczy z języka angielskiego dla danej części uzyska co najmniej 60 punktów w teście tłumaczeniowym, oferent nie uzyska prawa do kontraktu na tę część przetargu"


Jeżeli mniej niż minimalna liczba (podana przez klienta) zgłoszonych przez oferenta tłumaczy z języka angielskiego dla danej części przetargu uzyska co najmniej 60 punktów w teście tłumaczeniowym, oferent nie zostanie wybrany do tej części (kontraktu, projektu)”.
Albo prościej: " Grupa tłumaczy zgłoszonych do przetargu nie uzyska akceptacji klienta jeżeli x% z nich nie uzyska co najmniej 60 punktów na egzaminie kwalifikującym"
Wygląda na to, że oferentem jest tutaj biuro tłumaczeń, i kwalifikacja jest zbiorowa dla wszystkich tłumaczy biura, nie indywidualna. Oryginał jest mętny.


----------



## Peter_Gabriel

Ben Jamin said:


> Jeżeli mniej niż minimalna liczba (podana przez klienta) zgłoszonych przez oferenta tłumaczy z języka angielskiego dla danej części przetargu uzyska co najmniej 60 punktów w teście tłumaczeniowym, oferent nie zostanie wybrany do tej części (kontraktu, projektu)”.
> Albo prościej: " Grupa tłumaczy zgłoszonych do przetargu nie uzyska akceptacji klienta jeżeli x% z nich nie uzyska co najmniej 60 punktów na egzaminie kwalifikującym"
> Wygląda na to, że oferentem jest tutaj biuro tłumaczeń, i kwalifikacja jest zbiorowa dla wszystkich tłumaczy biura, nie indywidualna. Oryginał jest mętny.


Zgadza się. Biuro tłumaczeń jest oferentem i bierze udział w przetargu. Jeżeli UE wymaga, aby np. 50 % tłumaczy zgłoszonych do testu tłumaczeniowego przez oferenta uzyskało minimum 60% to wówczas, gdy oferent  zagwarantuje, że minimalna ilość tłumaczy zda ten test, będzie mógł być brany pod uwagę i mieć szansę wygrać przetarg.
Jeśli wygra przetarg to wezmą w nim udział tylko Ci tłumacze, którzy zdali test tłumaczeniowy.
Tekst pochodzi z wytycznych UE.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Peter_Gabriel said:


> Zgadza się. Biuro tłumaczeń jest oferentem i bierze udział w przetargu. Jeżeli UE wymaga, aby np. 50 % tłumaczy zgłoszonych do testu tłumaczeniowego przez oferenta uzyskało minimum 60% to wówczas, gdy oferent  zagwarantuje, że minimalna ilość tłumaczy zda ten test, będzie mógł być brany pod uwagę i mieć szansę wygrać przetarg.
> Jeśli wygra przetarg to wezmą w nim udział tylko Ci tłumacze, którzy zdali test tłumaczeniowy.
> Tekst pochodzi z wytycznych UE.


To po co zadawałeś pytanie jak znasz odpowiedź?


----------



## jasio

Peter_Gabriel said:


> Zgadza się. Biuro tłumaczeń jest oferentem i bierze udział w przetargu. Jeżeli UE wymaga, aby np. 50 % tłumaczy zgłoszonych do testu tłumaczeniowego przez oferenta uzyskało minimum 60% to wówczas, gdy oferent  zagwarantuje, że minimalna ilość tłumaczy zda ten test, będzie mógł być brany pod uwagę i mieć szansę wygrać przetarg.
> Jeśli wygra przetarg to wezmą w nim udział tylko Ci tłumacze, którzy zdali test tłumaczeniowy.
> Tekst pochodzi z wytycznych UE.


Powiem tak: jakbyś od razu zamieścił to wyjaśnienie jako kontekst, mógłbym poświęcić o połowę (albo i lepiej) mniej czasu na próby zrozumienia, o co w Twoim pytaniu właściwie chodzi i na szukanie jakiegoś drugiego albo i trzeciego dna.


----------



## Peter_Gabriel

Ben Jamin said:


> To po co zadawałeś pytanie jak znasz odpowiedź?


Chodziło mi o zgrabne tłumaczenie i konsultację, gdyż nie byłem pewien co do swojej wersji


----------

